# Question about LA Pharma lab



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

I have heard bad reports about the LA Pharma lab. But then I noticed that lots of fairly good sources, that sell other products that get good reviews, also sell LA Pharma gear, so I was thinking these bad reports might just be rumours.

Has anyone here tried products from this lab themselves - particularly Anavar - and can set the record straight on if they are the real deal, or not?

thanks.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

No wonder you got caught you stupid [email protected]


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

rotflmgdmfao........^^^^^


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

ahahahhaa fvcking brilliant pauly


----------



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

ah, I see what you are on about. hehe. Forgot there for a minute.

But this lab? What's the story? It's sold all over the place but people say it's junk. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Dwaine Chambers said:


> Has anyone tried it?


Perfectly addressed question. Straight answers please lads.


----------



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm sure I will get an answer soon.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

xzx said:


> Perfectly addressed question. Straight answers please lads.


Theres a new sherriff in town


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Dwaine Chambers said:


> I'm sure I will get an answer soon.


Im sure you will. Some people are quick to pass judgement.


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

genesis said:


> Theres a new sherriff in town


It was meant to come over as light hearted LOL. Very funny. reps comin your way!!

:lol:


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

I do have my funny moments....11 posts and drug cheat Joe still hasnt got his answer


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Make it 12, haha. Funny thread :lol:


----------



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

I guess it must be junk then. Oh well.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have not heard great things about it but never tried it myself


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Is this actually Dwaine Chambers?

edit: guess not your names spelled wrong lol


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm only hearing good things about the inject but the injects seem so expensive I'd pass, and the orals are where the bad reports come from.


----------



## N*E*R*D (Oct 13, 2008)

pauly7582 said:


> No wonder you got caught you stupid [email protected]


The funniest post ive seen in ages. I havent laughed so hard since sustaman.


----------

